# What ever happened to 'The Imperial Truth'?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Was sold only at BL weekenders what seems like years ago... Surely it should be up for non-limited purchase now? Can't even find it on the BL website?

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/The_Imperial_Truth_(Anthology)

Edit: Just saw it was released Nov 2013 meaning it should be up for non-LE this November? Is it still a 2 year cycle for LE's to non-LE?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

double post.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I had the opportunity to buy this at an event a couple of years ago, but the €40 price tag was enough to put me off, especially for a novella that had received at best mixed reviews.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I had the opportunity to buy this at an event a couple of years ago, but the €40 price tag was enough to put me off, especially for a novella that had received at best mixed reviews.


Last time I tried to acquire it off eBay (best we non-England plebs can do for event exclusive releases), it was going for around $150AUD. Bugger that. Happy to pay the $27 when it hits non-LE release.


----------

